# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  quiz  27th august

## highlander

Well done Tugmistress, DONT forget u are quizmistress next week.

----------


## Tugmistress

lol i'll try to remember not to forget  :Wink:

----------


## Moira

> lol i'll try to remember not to forget


You no' gonna miss your bath for the second week running are you - the air will be kinda whiffy up your way by the end of next week  ::

----------


## Ricco

Had to miss the last quiz - was getting grief over the time I spend on the org.  Hope to make the next one.  :Grin:

----------

